# Mudguards for a Cyclocross Bike



## Tunster (13 Aug 2012)

Hi All!

I seriously need some advice on getting some mudguards (both front and back) for my new Cyclocross bike. It's a Norco CCX 3 2012. I've tried a couple already (bought from Evans Cycles and Cycle Surgery) but utimately didn't fit and wasn't adviced with the correct ones.

From what I understand, the back isn't so difficult to sort out (an arm based on with a boltable fixing) but the front is a pain. I believe you have to get one that sits up on the frame just above the wheel and then screw it into place.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a set or individuals that look good with each other?

Thanks!


----------



## trio25 (14 Aug 2012)

I have sks guards on my cross bike, rear was easy all the fittings are there. But front is ziptied on as forks have no fittings, works fine.


----------



## MattHB (14 Aug 2012)

+1 on the SKS. Have them on my caadx 5. Great on or off road


----------



## DougieAB (15 Aug 2012)

+2 on the SKS. Have them on my Revolution Cross, only complaint is that the front rattles over the worst bumps so have just ordered another set of stays to reduce vibration to the mudguard.


----------



## Mouse82 (17 Aug 2012)

I just received a set of Road Racer mk2's fitting was fairly straight forward, there plastic so nice and light and come with a few different sized ends not sure how they hold up on the move as not had chance to take the bike out for a spin yet.






(THIS IS NOT A PIC OF MY BIKE BUT A RANDOM GOOGLE IMAGE)


----------



## lordloveaduck (17 Aug 2012)

-1 SKS total pants.


----------



## PaulSecteur (17 Aug 2012)

SKS all the way. Chromoplastic for a classy look, blumells for utilitarian.

Chromoplastics on mine, wide road 45mm if I remember rightly...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61633863@N08/5694455938/


----------

